# Empfehlung - Welches Schnittprogramm empfehlt ihr mir?



## multimolti (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte Videos schneiden, Sound dazu packen und das ganze am Ende als Datei wieder abspeichern und dann später auf YouTube hochladen.
Die Quelldateien sind Videos von einem DVD-Camcorder (MPEG2 glaube ich), runtergeladene YouTube Clips (FLV oder MP4) und ausschnitte aus Kinofilmen (DivX oder H264). Das Schnittprogramm sollte selbstverständlich alle diese Formate importieren und ohne große Konvertierung bearbeiten können.

Adobe Premiere Pro fand ich bisher recht gut zum Schneiden, aber da es mit all den genannten Formaten Probleme hat und ich nicht grade Lust habe, studenlang auf die Konvertierung von ganzen Spielfilmen  zu warten, nur um dann eine 2-Sekunden-Sequenz daraus zu nehmen, kommt das für das Projekt nicht in Frage.
Was schlagt ihr mir vor? Kennt ihr ein Programm, dass all die Formate importieren kann und dabei noch halbwegs professionell ist, also nicht so was wie MovieMaker?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## darkframe (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

#1: FLV und DivX sind Endformate und eignen sich eigentlich nicht für die nachträgliche Bearbeitung.

#2: Auch Clips von YouTube sind oft schon so stark komprimiert, dass eine vernünftige Bearbeitung nicht mehr möglich ist.

#3: Wenn Premiere Pro Probleme mit den Clips hat, dann liegt das eher daran, dass heutzutage ein derartiger Mischmasch von allen möglichen Codecs in Videoclips verwendet wird, dass es einem graust. Bei einem professionellen Anspruch braucht man eigentlich nur sehr wenige Codecs (z.B. DV-AVI, MPEG2 SD, MPEG2 HD, AVCHD, MOV und natürlich die Formate professioneller Kameras wie beispielsweise Red One).

#4: Wenn Du aus einem der Dir ja scheinbar vorliegenden Spielfilme nur ein paar Sekunden benötigst, musst Du doch nicht erst den ganzen Film umwandeln oder wolltest Du damit sagen, dass Premiere Deine Datei nicht laden kann? In diesem Fall ist entweder der verwendete Codec Schrott oder er fehlt Dir in Premiere.

#5: Programme, die alle Formate importieren können, wirst Du nicht finden. Es kommt auch immer darauf an, wie genau die zu importierenden Clips sich an Standards halten. Beispiel: Man findet oft AVIs mit MP3-Ton mit variabler Bitrate. Damit haben sehr viele Programme Probleme, vor allem die sogenannten professionellen Programme. Freeware tut sich damit oft leichter, weil die eben auch oft auf Nicht-Standards Rücksicht nimmt. Ein Allround-Konvertierer wäre z.B. SUPER.

#6: Grundsätzlich wäre es bei einem Mix verschiedenster Formate einfacher, diese mit einem Konverterprogramm in ein gut zu bearbeitendes Format zu wandeln und erst die umgewandelten Clips im Schnittprogramm zu verwenden.

#7: Noch besser wäre es, sich gar nicht erst mit diesem Formatmix abzugeben und vorgefertigte Clips zusammenschrauben zu wollen. Das Ergebnis wäre ja nicht wirklich was selbstproduziertes.

#8: Zu den professionellen Schnittprogrammen (von mir aus auch halbwegs professionell) würde ich u.a. Premiere Pro, Sony Vegas Pro, Edius Pro, Avid, Autodesk Smoke u.a. zählen. Wenn Du sowieso Premiere Pro hast und eigentlich auch damit klar kommst, würde ich nicht wechseln. Ansonsten kannst Du es bei den günstigeren Programmen auch mit Magix Video de Luxe oder Pinnacle Studio versuchen. Allerdings wird keines der genannten Programme wirklich alle Deine Clips bearbeiten können.


----------



## multimolti (21. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Bei früheren Projekten hatte ich auch immer irgendwelche Konvertierer, meistens SUPER, verwendet, weil Premiere Pro eben mit fast keinem der Formate, die ich habe, klarkommt (weder mit den Videos von meiner Digitalkamera, noch vom Handy oder DVD-Camcorder).
Wenn es keinen Weg um's Konvertieren herum gibt, werde ich es wohl tun müssen und weiterhin Premiere Pro verwenden, damit komme ich ganz gut klar.
SUPER ist leider furchtbar langsam, kannst du mir sonst einen anderen Converter empfehlen? Und wenn ich doch SUPER nehme, welche Einstellungen muss ich für absolut verlustfreie Konvertierung nehmen? Da z.B. YouTube-Videos eh nicht die beste Qualität haben, soll nicht noch mehr verloren gehen.
Nächste Frage: Wie kann ich aus Spielfilmen nur die Sekunden rausbekommen, die ich brauche? Wenn die direkt von der DVD kommen kann man das mit VirtualDub ganz gut machen, aber das sind ja wie gesagt DivX- oder H264-Filme, damit kommt VirtualDub nicht klar, und den Convertern kann man selten sagen "nur von 15:23 bis 15:26".

Und ich würde natürlich lieber eigene Aufnahmen verwenden, aber dazu habe ich leider nicht die finanziellen Mittel, und es wird sich sowieso nur um Sekundenbruchteile handeln.


----------



## chmee (21. Oktober 2009)

Für AVI(Divx)-Dateien gibt es VirtualDub, dass natürlich über I und O die Marker setzen kann, den Teil, den Du exportiert haben möchtest. Wenn Du keine Qualitätsverschlimmerung haben möchtest, gibts keinen Weg an unkomprimierten Videodateien vorbei. Ist mit jeder Software möglich.

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (21. Oktober 2009)

Aber komplett unkomprimiert braucht ja ein Paar-Minuten-Clip schon Gigabytes. Gibt's nicht eine schnelle Konvertierung, die vielleicht nicht die beste ist, aber immerhin die Dateigröße etwas senkt, dabei die Qualität nicht allzu sehr vermindert und dazu noch vom Schnittprogramm gelesen werden kann? ;-)


----------



## darkframe (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,


multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Gibt's nicht eine schnelle Konvertierung, die vielleicht nicht die beste ist, aber immerhin die Dateigröße etwas senkt, dabei die Qualität nicht allzu sehr vermindert und dazu noch vom Schnittprogramm gelesen werden kann?


das Problem ist, dass z.B. XVID/DIVX oder was auch immer schon komprimiert sind. Wenn man die in ein anderes komprimiertes Format wie z.B. MPEG2 umwandelt, entstehen schon Verluste. Wenn nun der in MPEG2 gewandelte Clip ins Schnittprogramm importiert wird und die Ausgabe dann wieder in einem komprimierten Format erfolgt, hast Du nochmal einen Qualitätsverlust. Am Ende bleibt nur Pixelbrei und Du bekommst Augenkrebs 

Nee nee, chmee hat schon Recht. VirtualDub einzusetzen ist schon eine gute Idee. Wenn Dir die unkomprimierten Dateien zu groß sind, kannst Du alternativ auch die Ausgabe in DV-AVI ausprobieren. Das ist schon ein komprimiertes Format, aber die Kompression ist nicht so extrem, so dass man damit vielleicht weitermachen könnte.

@chmee: Kann VirtualDub auch DV-AVI ausgeben? Habe zur Zeit keinen DV Codec auf meinen Rechnern um nachzusehen...


----------



## chmee (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, kann es, aber es ist Dir dabei nicht behilflich  Heisst also, wenn die Outputdaten irgendwie nicht stimmen, gibt es einfach nur einen Error mit der Angabe, dass da was nicht stimmt. (Grad Audio vergisst man schnell)

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (9. November 2009)

So Leute, jetzt brauche ich doch noch mal Hilfe. 

Ich habe einen 28MB MP4 Clip, den ich jetzt bearbeiten möchte, also wollte ich den mit Super zu Avi/Uncompressed/WAV konvertieren. Auflösung "no change", FPS 25, Bitrate 29000, Options "Hi Quality", "48k Audio", bei Audio dann Sampling 48000, 2 channels, 1536kbit/s.
Damit ist meine 28MB-Datei satte 3.7GB groß geworden. Etwas Speicherplatzzuwachs kann ich ja verkraften, aber das ist zu viel!! Wenn aus 28MB jetzt 280MB oder von mir aus auch 500 werden, okay, aber für einen 110-Sekunden Clip fast 4GB überfordert dann im Endeffekt doch meine Festplattenkapazität.

Was kann ich jetzt machen, damit ich eine vernünftige editierbare Datei habe, für die ich nicht extra noch mal eine Terrabyte-Platte kaufen muss?

Danke!


----------



## chmee (9. November 2009)

Uncompressed 

Pal (720x576)-Video nimmt bei 25Hz etwa 25MB/Sekunde in Anspruch (ein BMP-Bild in 720x576 ist knapp 1MB groß) -> bei 110 Sekunden sind das 2,8GB, dazurechnen muss man noch den Ton, der etwa 18MB beansprucht.

Warum haben wohl Videoschnittplätze viel viel Festplattenspeicher 

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (9. November 2009)

Ja aber trotzdem, so ist das hier nicht machbar. Ich hab noch ne Datei am Start, die jetzt (als MP4 komprimiert) schon 1.45GB groß ist So große Dateien unterstüzt Windows wahrscheinlich gar nicht!

Wie war das jetzt mit dem DV AVI? Super zeigt mir dann nur noch eine Auflösung und Aspect Ratio an, aber meine Videos sind 16:9 bzw 16:10 und der will nur 5:4!

EDIT:
Premiere Pro kann laut offizieller Website nur diese krummen Formate: 
http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere/supportedformats.html
Nie davon gehört, kann Super auch alles nicht, soweit ich das erkennen kann -.-


----------



## chmee (9. November 2009)

Welches ist denn Dein gewünschtes Zielformat? Und was ist das Zielmedium?

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (9. November 2009)

Zielformat ziemlich egal, Zielmedium ist YouTube HD. Da meine Internet-Verbindung sowieso nicht die schnellste ist, DivXe ich meine Videos meistens vor dem Hochladen, daher interessiert mich das Zielformat nicht so sehr.

Und noch eine Sache: Ich habe jetzt mal nur zum Testen das 3.6GB Video in Premiere importiert und in eine Sequenz getan, das ging auch wunderbar. Allerdings muss Premiere die Videos ja immer Rendern, bevor man wirklich was damit machen kann (Schneiden, Effekte, ...). Also habe ich es gerendert, nutzte auch schön meine 4 Kerne aus, aber jetzt ist das  Video total kaputt! Überall Pixelfehler, es ruckelt vorwärts und rückwärts, läuft insgesamt mit nur 5 FPS oder so! 
Wie kommt sowas jetzt? Kommt der mit der großen Datei doch nicht klar? Vor dem Rendern ging jedoch alles einwandfrei!

EDIT:
Das passiert nur, wenn ich das Video in meine Sequence rein-dragge und dort abspiele (da, wo ich es schneiden kann). Wenn ich einfach in Premiere Doppelklick auf die Datei mache, spielt der es wunderbar!

EDIT2:
In der Sequenz habe ich mal "Frame Blend" bei dem Clip deaktiviert, jetzt ist es schon mal besser, kein vorwärts/rückwärts und keine Pixelfehler mehr, aber noch alle 5 Sekunden ein kurzes stocken. Wenn das auch noch weg käme könnte ich mich eventuell auch auf eine große Dateigröße einlassen -.- Und mir halt noch mal 1000GB dazukaufen (meine interne Platte gibt grade eh den Geist auf, ne neue muss her, und 500 oder 1000GB nehmen sich nicht so viel).


----------



## chmee (9. November 2009)

1. Youtube HD wäre 1280x720.

2. Schau Dir mal in Premiere an, wo die Cachingordner liegen, wenn die irgendwo im Gewusel der Systemplatte liegen, dann ist es kein Wunder, dass die gerenderten Daten so stockend abgespielt werden. Auch dafür kann man sich ne eigene Platte leisten 

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (10. November 2009)

Ach mit Format meintest du nicht das Dateiformat, sondern das Größenverhältnis? Ja, das ist 1280x720, und mein Projekt habe ich auch schon auf 1280x720 eingestellt mit Square Pixels, das klappt soweit alles.

Die Cache Dateien gammeln alle in meinen Eigenen Dateien rum, also hier:

```
C:\Users\Lennart\Documents\Adobe\Premiere Pro\3.0
```
Aber so groß sind die nicht, nur so um die 30MB für meine 3.6GB Datei. Warum sollte es da ein Problem mit dem Abspielen geben? Und wenn das ruckeln nur daran liegt, dass Premiere die nicht schnell genug lesen kann, dann dürfte man die Ruckler doch nach dem Export nicht mehr bemerken, oder?
Wenn die nur beim Editieren da wären käme ich damit klar.

EDIT:
Habe den Clip mal wieder exportiert, die Ruckler sind immer noch da, und jetzt auch wieder ein paar Pixelfehler (aber nur wenige). Schade!


----------



## chmee (10. November 2009)

? Also, um beim Schneiden in Premiere eine Voransicht der Effekte/Übergänge zu bekommen, stellt man die Marker für die Region ein und drückt [0] oder [Enter] auf dem NumBlock. Somit muss nicht immer komplett gerendert werden. Wenn Dein gerendertes Video in einem Player ruckelt, kann es viele Gründe haben. zB zu hohe Datenrate, falscher Player.. 

Wenn Du ein unkomprimiertes HD720-Video in einem Player abspielst, wird es mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ruckeln. Probieren kannst Du es noch mit MPC-HC

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (10. November 2009)

Also um noch mal Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen:

1. Ursprüngliches Video: 1280x720 MP4, 28MB
2. Konvertiert zu "Uncompressed": Alles gleich, nur jetzt 3600MB
3. Importiert in Premiere, dort angespielt, alles wunderbar
4. In die Sequenz eingefügt, wenn ich LEER drücke zeigt er mir ja rechts die Vorschau, geht auch wunderbar
5. ENTER gedrückt zum Rendern, jetzt ist oben bei der Sequenz alles  grün (um zu zeigen, dass es gerendert ist), aber wenn ich jetzt LEER drücke, ruckelt es und gibt haufenweise Pixelfehler
6. "Frame Blend" deaktiviert, noch mal gerendert, dann wieder LEER zum Abspielen, jetzt keine Pixelfehler und nur ca. alle 5-10 Sekunden einen minimalen Ruckler
7. Über Datei -> Exportieren -> Film -> Microsoft AVI/DivX 6.8.5 als AVI exportiert
8. Die exportierte Datei mit VLC angespielt, ruckelt etwas stärker als in Premiere OHNE Frame Blend, deutlich weniger als mit Frame Blend, hat ein paar Pixelfehler, mehr als MIT Frame Blend, weniger als OHNE.

Das ist der Ablauf, dem ich gefolgt bin. Die exportierte AVI-Datei ist noch 20MB groß, aber auch nur 40 Sekunden lang (habe einen Teil des Clips weggeschnitten), also etwas größer per Frame. Bei einer 20MB-Datei kann man Festplattengeschwindigkeit beim Abspielen mit VLC ausschließen, und CPU/GPU-Probleme wird mein Rechner dabei auch nicht haben, kann schließlich locker Full-HD Filme anschauen, außerdem sollten ein Quadcore mit 4x3.2GHz und eine GTX 260 für einen 720p-Film doch wohl reichen.

Wenn ich es jetzt irgendwie so hinbekommen würde, dass es eben in Premiere ruckelt, aber dafür die exportierte Datei einwandfrei ist, wäre ich schon überglücklich =)


----------



## chmee (10. November 2009)

Wie sind denn die Projekteinstellungen in Premiere? Ist es ein 720p-Mpeg2-Projekt? Nebenbei, ich bin mit dem Premiereexport mit Kompression immer sehr unzufrieden gewesen. Ich rendere final unkomprimiert und komprimiere erst im zweiten Schritt (zB mit VirtualDub).

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (10. November 2009)

Die Projekteinstellugen müssten alle OK sein: http://multimolti.com/download/images/premiere.png

Ich fand den Export auch nie toll, habe ihn aber meistens trotzdem benutzt (eben weil unkomprimierte Dateien so riesig werden). Wenn ich meinen 40-Sekunden Clip jetzt mal als Uncompressed AVI exportiere wird er 2.3GB groß, aber kein Player kann ihn abspielen (VLC, WMP, QuickTime). Wenn ich als Microsoft AVI exportiere und bei Compressor None auswähle, wird die Datei 2.5GB groß und die Player haben alle totale Probleme, was aber wiederum an der Festplattengeschwindigkeit liegen kann.

Also schlägst du vor, dass ich die exportierte 2.5GB-Datei mit einem anderen Programm mal komprimiere? Welches am Besten? Meistens nehme ich Dr. DivX, aber der funktioniert mit meinem Windows 7 irgendwie nicht richtig -.-


----------



## chmee (10. November 2009)

Super oder VirtualDub. Links in der VideoFAQ.

Übrigens kann man in den Projekteinstellungen auch die Codec-Basis einstellen. Die sollte für reibungslosen Workflow auch irgendwie zum Ausgangsmaterial passen. In Project Settings die Video-Rendering-Einstellung..

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (10. November 2009)

Hey, das sieht  gut aus! Habe jetzt zwar nicht VirtualDub verwendet, weil ich die Kompressoren, die der anbietet, irgendwie alle seltsam finde (Fraps, IYUV, RLE, ...), und noch mal mit Dr. DivX probiert, der heute ausnahmsweise mal nicht abgeschmiert ist, und die Output-Datei ist spielbar! Ohne Ruckler, ein kleiner Soundfehler war drin, aber von mir aus!

Wenn das damit jetzt klappt dann kauf ich mir nachher die 1000GB-Platte und dann kann der Spaß beginnen =)


----------

